# single room/double room



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "single room/double room" in Romanian?

Those are expressions that refer to a kind of a room in a hotel for one, resp. two people.

example:
We stay in a hotel in a single/double room.

(I am not looking for translating this example, I am looking for translating the term itself)

suggestion: _cameră single/?
_
Thank you.


----------



## jazyk

Single: cameră de o persoană.
Double: cameră de două persoane.


----------



## nadanada76

Cameră individuală and cameră dublă sound better.


----------



## Trisia

This is just personal experience, but I never hear "cameră individuală" in this context (though yes, it sounds good, I just don't think it's very common). I personally favour "cameră de o persoană," but I think the most used in this context is "cameră single".

I tried a Google search (just Romanian pages)
"camera individuala" hotel - 21 individual hits (excepting "similar" ones)
"camera de o persoana" - 19 hits
"camera single" - 351 hits


----------



## nadanada76

Maybe you are right, we prefer "furculition".


----------

